# Anyone know a good LBS in S. Florida that's good with wheels??



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

Bought a new Jamis bike less then 1 month ago.. Having issues with the rear wheel.. my current LBS, even though very friendly.. I feel does not do a great job with wheels.. They are NOT really a Road Bike shop..

I'm looking for a Road Bike shop that takes pride in their work.. 

I live in Fort Lauderdale area.. but willing to travel a little..

Thanks


----------



## jarider (Nov 3, 2009)

try bicycle generation in deerfield beach


----------



## dapogee (Mar 10, 2009)

I am in Fort Lauderdale too. I spent three days looking for someone to rebuild my Reynolds Dv46c. I finally had to send it out to Wheelbuilders in CA. That being said, of all of the shops I spoke with, Racer's Edge in Boca seemed the best.


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

There's also cyclevolution.com in Delray Beach.

He built my Titianum spoke wheelset for the MTB, and hasn't needed a true.

Bicycle Gen and Racer's Edge are good people too.


----------

